
Designing the Perfect Slider - thmslee
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/07/designing-perfect-slider/
======
deepsun
Several years ago I made a perfect slider for my app. When I told about it to
American, he said: "It doesn't make any sense. Slider is like a small burger,
what are you talking about?"

~~~
girzel
I clicked this link expecting to read something about small burgers, I have to
admit.

------
joncampbelldev
for people as disappointed as I was that this wasn't a guide to a perfect mini
burger, this is my goto guide:
[http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2010/03/the-burger-
lab-h...](http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2010/03/the-burger-lab-how-to-
make-the-ultimate-home-made-sliders.html)

